# Crossing Short/Middle Distance Birds



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

How many have crossed Short distance birds with Middle distance birds? And what were some of the results? Did the short distance birds put speed into the middle distance birds? Did the middle distance blood bring anything into the short distance birds? I'm sure it depends on the birds being used.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

IMO, you answered your own question...it depends on the birds being used. You have to know the background and abilities of the birds you will use. There are many variables involved that can give you different outcomes.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone else out there with their results in general for examples?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I should have given an example from experience at my loft.....

Short + Short Distance = Faster Short distance Bird. This is common sense

Short + Medium Distance = Faster bird but burns out faster. This is the usual occurrence. Not good for Medium/Long. You can get lucky and produce a bird that has speed and endurance. That's what you hope for when doing this. 

Hope this gives you some insight....

I hope someone else shares their experience......


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.Clearer to me now.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just find some middle distance birds that race fast between 100-250 getting to the middle. Problem solved. Todays birds should be able to win at short and middle distance. From 100-350. Many times true sprint birds are such because they have not been flown out. Case in point are Marcelis birds. He was the king of the sprint. Berckmoes took his family over when he died and won races out to 400 with them. Many guys have been successful crossing distances in. Bob Kinney winner of the South African Million race crossed long distance Gordans in with Janssens. If you have a good pair long enough you can hone their mean distance in and breed for a certain distance. My Ed and Charlotte love to give me 200-250 winners. They have won 150 to 300 also, but mostly in that range. Cross their offspring with sprinters and 300-400 birds and you have a family that can win any race. A fancier in our club won the 150 and the 400 yb race with the same birds. They were Koopmans. Good birds should be able to win them all to a point. Long distance two day races might be a bit different.


----------

